# World Record tandem hydrofoil action



## mickle (23 Dec 2010)

Yeah, I know it's not a recumberent but hey...

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvE6Xd6tgPA&feature=player_embedded[/media]


----------



## squeaker (23 Dec 2010)

The lifejackets I can understand, but why the plastic hats


----------



## mickle (23 Dec 2010)

squeaker said:


> The lifejackets I can understand, but why the plastic hats



They are not hats they are cranial flotation devices. Probably.


----------



## Bill B-J (23 Dec 2010)

Not many recumbents!
Would have thought the reduced drag advantage would have payed off; perhaps more on the endurance, having less max power than the DF's.


----------



## recumbentpanda (23 Dec 2010)

Yebbut . . . the 'bents seemed to do really well - that back to back catamaran tandem was really flying off the line until it lost lift for some reason (broken wing?) if it had kept up that pace it would have led the field, and the winning tandem in the sprint is only just catching a solo 'bent just metres before the line (unless they had a staggered start, didn't seem so).

Looks like a whole lot of fun whatever the posture . . .


----------



## NickM (6 Jan 2011)

Very impressive - several pretty slick machines there


----------

